# Native Code > برنامه نویسی در Delphi > کامپوننت های سایر شرکت ها، و توسعه کامپوننت >  راهنمایی در مورد thread

## eshaghrahimy

لطفا هر کس در مورد thread در دلفی برای کار با indy میدونی توضیحاتی بدهد

----------


## www2006

فکر میکنم اگر یه سری به لینک زیر بزنید جواب سوالتان را بگیرید : 

https://barnamenevis.org/showthread.php?t=52037

( مطلب مورد نظر شما ، بخش دوم آن است .)

----------


## vcldeveloper

https://barnamenevis.org/search...earchid=212576

----------

